# Chinese Cleaver Kanji Help



## demirtasem (Apr 3, 2022)

Hi all! 

I'm not sure if it's right to call kanji but anybody can help me with this one? Thanks!


----------



## Atso_J (Apr 4, 2022)

As kanji literally means Chinese character it should be totally ok to call them kanji.

I think I got it.

Circled 正 (Zheng), 广州盛达 (Guangzhou Shengda) 刀具厂 (knife factory)


----------



## demirtasem (Apr 4, 2022)

Thank you so much!


----------

